# They DO exist!



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Huge thank you to Gastonfish for the invite allll the way over to the Choctawhatchee and 2 hot tips to get these two Earnests on some fish! Tfrizz and myself each caught bait before the trip; he battled yellow river for several hours for a dozen bream, and I trespassed for 20 minutes for my dozen. Hit the water with better attitudes since we had bait. Met up with Gastonfish for a few words of wisdom and got to it. First spot we set up on a little wrong, got hung up pretty quick but eventually had bites that just got us hung up again. Eased back down a few more yards and before long had our first fish in the boat. Got wrapped up several more times with good bites and the spot died. Second spot got us 2 more fish and at least 4 lost to snags. 3rd spot was of our own choosing. Motored up to it, passed Gastonfish on the way, hit a sand bar, light bar blazing, motor trimmed up, pick a spot and SPLASH the anchor, talking the whole time...SPLASH our baits in and within 2 or 3 minutes the big fish of the night is on! 20 pounds. We got 2 more and a nice channel at that spot before calling it quits at 3am. Lost a solid 8-10 fish to snags. Hit the sack at 4:40 and somehow made it to church on time. Haven't cleaned mine yet but one of Tyler's was full of crawfish. Awesome trip, learned a lot, love that river but dang it's a haul!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome man, you earned it!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bet y'all were howling at the moon after the 20 pounder...I know I would have been..


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Y'all did a great job! Sweet rig you got also!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Shoot we were hollerin with every fish we caught. This trip left us with 7 times the fish either over of us had ever caught on r&r. Still am in shock at how we did. Now to figure out how to catch more bait.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Congrats! Some good eating there. Plus you saved a lot of future bream from the invasive species.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

No... it can't be.

Freal?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go fellas !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME!!!! Don't get all fish drunk and leave your gear out tonight!!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> AWESOME!!!! Don't get all fish drunk and leave your gear out tonight!!!!


Haha, it needs to be rinsed off anyways


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well Gastonfish now ya gone and it,It will never be the same on the choctaw again. Great job ya stay after them it will happen.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Once you get them figured out on Rod n reel all other types of fishing will never be the same. Good job.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Woo hoo! Didja eat 'em??


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Woo hoo! Didja eat 'em??


Well of course. But, that big one was a pain to clean, I've never encountered a fish with actual fat on it. I think I'll aim for the 5-10 pounders for eatin!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You gotta tell us who's fish tank you stole that bait from!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> You gotta tell us who's fish tank you stole that bait from!


It was a lake, in pace, in a fancy neighborhood, bout all I'll say in case I need to hit the joint again. City bream are too easy, they literally followed me down the bank waiting for whatever I was gonna throw lol!


----------

